# RAF Long Marston - March 09



## Newage (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi all

I'm splitting up the big explore days in to single posts.

Me and Cockney boy took another trip to Warwickshire and ended up at RAF Long Marston. The main reason for this trip was to go and find another Battle HQ. Ummmm

RAF Long Marston opened in 1941 and closed in 1954 it was a bomber base part of 91Grp.
As an operational training base it had 1026 personal.

Today the site is used for many things (Drag racing, private flying, track day driving, Sunday market and still has a small abandoned aircraft museum on site).

The first building of interest is the turret trainer, flight crews would practice their bombing skills.
looking through the hole in the upper floor down on to a moving map.







Then next on to the base itself, and up to the top end of the former main runway to find the BHQ.






Looking down the escape ladder we found the BHQ is totaly flooded.
Right next to the BHQ are 3 Oakington pill boxes, they are all in great condition.











The entrance has a small slab in the way, but I was able to slide and wiggle my way inside only to find
to my annoyance and much to Cockney boy's amusement the entrance round the back with the steps
intact was totaly open (please feel free to insert your own bad language)

The control tower is intact and still in use by the private flying club.






Next to it, is this unusual building.
It is an H shape blast shelter with a few sections of Stanton shelter on top.






There is much more to see but that was it for this visit.
Thanks for looking all comments are welcome, there are a few more pictures (larger) on my FlickR page.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/sets/72157616251729565/

Cheers Newage


----------



## ricasso (Apr 5, 2009)

really nice pics lads, just one little point, I think you might be confusing a turret trainer with a bombing teacher, sorry,dont mean to be picky


----------



## Kaputnik (Apr 5, 2009)

Good to see these pics, shame the BHQ was flooded. those Oakington pillboxes look to be in really good condition.
interesting use of the concrete Stanton shelter sections as the roof for that odd building, suppose the would use what was available, and helped speed up building time.
great stuff!


----------



## DigitalNoise (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice, did you get into the aircraft section? I hear the guys are actually quite fine with peole taking photographs.

That building is quite odd...


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 5, 2009)

Some really good remains there. Love the Oakingtons...and the odd little building. Tis rather cute. 
Another good explore, guys.


----------



## Newage (Apr 6, 2009)

*Building type*

Hi All

What is the difference between a turret trainer and a bombing trainer, I can see the clue in the title but what are the exact differences.

The site is very big and will need another trip too see more.

Cheers Newage


----------



## ricasso (Apr 6, 2009)

Newage said:


> Hi All
> 
> What is the difference between a turret trainer and a bombing trainer, I can see the clue in the title but what are the exact differences.
> 
> ...



Turret trainer worked on the horizontal viewline to determine closing angles of enemy aircraft and to teach airgunners how much 'lead' was needed to allow for forward velocity of their aircraft.

bombing teacher worked on the vertical view,like you said.looking down on the floor from a platform above and seeing a moving image (landscape) projected onto the floor.
the idea was to teach bomb aimers and their pilots the correct release point for the bombs in relation to the bombers altitude and speed.
I hope that makes sense! , just thought, when I refered to 'lead' on the turret trainer I wasnt talking ammo!
Try the site below.
www.flightglobal.com/pdfarchive/view/1934/1934 - 0435.html - 16k -


----------



## jonney (Apr 6, 2009)

Don't know about Turret/Bombing Trainers but great photo's guys.


----------



## ricasso (Apr 6, 2009)

jonney said:


> Don't know about Turret/Bombing Trainers but great photo's guys.



A little bit of info can make sense of an otherwise pile of bricks


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 6, 2009)

Ricasso just asked if I'd post this pic of the Bombing Teacher at Dunkeswell airfield, to show what the building looks like. Good idea, mate. Y'ere tis!


----------



## ricasso (Apr 6, 2009)

Cheers for that Foxy


----------



## krela (Apr 6, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Ricasso just asked if I'd post this pic of the Bombing Teacher at Dunkeswell airfield, to show what the building looks like. Good idea, mate. Y'ere tis!



If I remember correctly the other two buildings next to it are the turret trainer and link trainer buildings


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 6, 2009)

krela said:


> If I remember correctly the other two buildings next to it are the turret trainer and link trainer buildings



Ah! That explains something!  I think I posted that the left building was the technical latrines, as that was how it was marked on the map with theTurret Trainer behind them. Thinking about it, I reckon the latrines have been demolished, though, as that building does look like the Turret Trainer.
Cheers, Krela...mystery solved.


----------



## the_historian (Apr 7, 2009)

Cheers Foxy.


----------



## Midland Red (Dec 11, 2009)

From todays Coventry Telegraph :

A £100 million “leisure village” is set to be created in Warwickshire after planners gave it the go-ahead.
The 478-acre complex on the site of the former Ministry of Defence depot at Long Marston, near Stratford, could include up to 500 homes, 300 holiday chalets, a caravan park, museum and passenger steam train.
More detailed plans could also see sports pitches, a leisure centre and open-space nature habitats created.
Outline planning permission has been granted by Stratford District Council.
Coun George Atkinson, portfolio holder for planning, said the leisure village in Campden Road would be a huge boost to tourism in the area.
He said: “I’m pleased with the decision. It should help the centre of Stratford become a much more buoyant tourist centre.
“Whilst Shakespeare is an enormous attraction, the over dependence on it is not good in commercial terms.”
Concerns had been raised that extra remote housing would lead to more long-distance commuters on Warwickshire roads. 
It was also pointed out that better rail connections were absent from the initial plans.
Coun Atkinson said the concerns would be discussed when further details were added to the proposal.
“Residents are concerned about the impact on the road network and that will have to be judged very carefully indeed,” he said.
“But the holiday complex will encourage the spin-off benefits of bringing people to the shops and restaurants in the centre of town. It could really improve the commercial activity in the area.”
Coun Atkinson added the development would encourage tourists on day visits to stay over in Stratford for longer.


----------

